# Is this Anubias?



## gsparsan (Jan 9, 2009)

I have seen pictures of anubias growing out of water and I thought the leaves look like this one. If this really is an anubias its great news because I've got plenty of this growing outside and lfs don't sell anubias anymore.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Diefffenbachia_ perhaps (a terrestrial plant), but definitely not _Anubias_. Sorry.


----------

